# How to get your Geek Quotient Higher



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

100 Essential Skills for Geeks.

*Like all good Geeks you should be able to utilize resources to accomplish any of these things. Knowing where to look for the knowledge is as good as having it so give yourself points if you are certain that you could Google the knowledge necessary for a skill.*

How to get your Geek quotient higher is acquire more of the basic skills - naturally!.

-- Tom 

P.S. When you master all 100 of these skills, then you qualify for the title - Uber Geek!


----------



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

Number 51 is impossible even with the instructions !!!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I have a number of Ikea pieces here, they actually go together very well. Now, the bigger stuff I wouldn't try without the instructions, but simple ones you don't need the instructions.


----------



## acameron (Dec 20, 2004)

THAC0 - enough said.... 

99 lives in every KONAMI game!!!!!

Up, UP, Down, Down, Left, Right, Left, Right, B, A, Start
.....or for 2 player......
Up, UP, Down, Down, Left, Right, Left, Right, B, A, Select, Start
.........ok....now I feel old....


----------



## perfume (Sep 13, 2008)

Dear lotus,
I have the unique record of standing first from below up! 77's definetely my cup! Thanks a lot for showing where each one stands! I really believe in the principle of trouble-shooting ,only after you've seen what the trouble actually is! That's the central point for any Geek-*"Identifying (Diagnosing) the problem first*" and the rest will fall in place! Your link will be in my "Favs" for a long,long time"!:up:


----------

